# Can I drive for uber with a restricted use license?



## Synyster52 (Mar 5, 2018)

I had my license suspended for insurance lapse, even though I turned my plates in (was living in CA, dmv said mail them, apparently they never made it). They gave a restricted use license for work purposes, school travel, etc. Will I be able to drive with uber?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

no.

But we'll be happy to give you rides as a passenger. No questions asked.


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

Unfortunately you won't be able to drive for Uber/Lyft with that kind of a restriction on your license.


----------



## Drell (Mar 10, 2018)

What about with a probationary license


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

sign up & find out.


----------

